# E-350



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

A buddy of mine knows some one who is getting rid of a 98' E-350 15' cube van 5.4 V8 55k srw (I think) any idea what it is worth? 
Thanks Ray.:waving:


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Ray, try looking on trucktrader.com .


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Are you considering purchasing it? Just be careful with those 5.4s, they are KNOWN for blowing spark plugs out of the heads and it takes the threads in the head and coil pack with it. Very expensive job to get fixed. I read about this over on a Ford SVT Lightning board. It doesnt only happen to the Lightning, even though the Lightning is probably a better candidate due to it having a supercharger. Just letting you know what these motor tend to do. Mike


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Philyplowking1, I tried Auto trader, Kelly blue book and NADA, and all I could find were cargo vans. 

Mike,no I'm not interested in it its for my friend, Thanks for the heads up on the motor my uncle has a 5.4 in an f-250:salute: 

:waving:


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Again try trucktrader.com and search for a similar cube van and compare prices.


----------

